# Työpaikkakiusaamisen sisään valtion hallitus



## risingmoon

Good day. I'm trying to translate an English title into the Finnish language. My source says the following:

"Paananen, T., & Vartia, M. (1991). _Mobbing at workplaces in state government _(in Finnish). Helsinki: Finnish Work Environment Fund."

Now, my attempt (please excuse me, I don't know Finnish):  Työpaikkakiusaamisen sisään valtion hallitus

¿Somebody knows the original text in Finnish? If so, the English title is faithful?

About my attempt of translation: if needed, ¿what I must correct? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

The translation into English seems to have shortened the title. 

The original title can be found here, followed by a more faithful translation into English: Indirect and Direct Aggression (just search for Paananen, it is on page 303).


----------



## winenous

I'm not complaining, and you seem to have got your answer pretty quickly, but in the future you might get better responses if you post Finnish questions here: Suomi (Finnish)


----------



## risingmoon

Thank you very much jazyk. I have a problem: on my PC page 303 appears totally white, I don't know why. Yesterday I found the following in another source:

Paananen, T. & Vartia, M.: Henkinen väkivalta työpaikoilla. Kysely- ja haastattelututkimus valtion työterveyshuollossa ja työterveyshuollon auttamiskeinot. Työterveyslaitos, Helsinki 1991. (tutkimusraportti)

It is the same title in Finnish and corresponds to English title? (I agree, I have seen many titles shortened, even modified, especially from Swedish).

Regarding translations into English, I found two:

a) Bullying at work. A survey among government employees and the methods of occupational health practitioners to help victims of bullying
b) Mental Violence in Workplaces: A Questionnaire and Interview Study of State Occupational Health and its means of Assistance

I sense that option b) is more faithful. What do you think? Thanks again.

Message for winenous: Please accept my apologies, I didn't notice that there is a specific section for the Finnish language. I'll be more careful.


----------

